# Snail farming ?



## raysloan1

Does anyone know where I can get information on how to set up a snail farm here in France..... e.g a forum ?

Thanks


----------



## Poloss

Hi, try these, they look interesting!






Élevage Escargots - Votre référence pour l'élevage d'escargots


Élevage Escargots vous conseille pour vous aider à bien réussir votre élevage d'escargots ! Retrouvez également des idées de recettes !




www.elevage-escargots.com













Passion Escargot


Forum de passionnés et éleveurs d'escargots. Forum de passionnés et éleveurs d'escargots.




passion-escargot.forumactif.org


----------



## jweihl

Sounds like a get rich slow scheme.


----------



## Peasant

raysloan1 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get information on how to set up a snail farm here in France..... e.g a forum ?


Your biggest problem will be finding the tiny little dogs to do the herding...


----------



## Bevdeforges

Check the books section of Amazon under "Escargot" - there are lots of books on escargots including the "elevage" thereof.


----------



## Befuddled

Any future in raising moles? I've been fighting them for years in my garden and spending a fortune on traps, explosives, and gas flares with little luck. Maybe if I could make them a cash crop I might just turn the situation around.


----------



## EuroTrash

I stayed at a snail farm once, on the France Passion scheme (overnight stops for motorhomes). I think it was in dept 50 though I could be wrong, it was a long time ago. The proprietors were a lovely young couple, they showed me round the farm and explained how it all worked and I remember finding it absolutely fascinating although I don't remember any of the details now. I have retained a mental picture of their laboratory with lots of saucers of snail eggs at different stages in development, and the "farm" was separated into lots of strips and again each of the strips had snails at different ages, and they had a quite elaborate system of water sprays. I was blinded by the theoretical side of it, the science and the different techniques, my impression that there is a heck of a lot to learn but also there is scope to experiment and develop your own theories and ways of doing things.
I bought a couple of trays of frozen snails to take away with me and the first lot were delicious, unfortunately the fridge in my motorhome wasn't very good and the second lot that I ate a couple of days later gave me a very bad stomach upset, however I'm sure that was my poor food safety and no reflection on the product.
Very best of luck with it!


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Peasant said:


> Your biggest problem will be finding the tiny little dogs to do the herding...


Snail slugs are the answer


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Befuddled said:


> Any future in raising moles? I've been fighting them for years in my garden and spending a fortune on traps, explosives, and gas flares with little luck. Maybe if I could make them a cash crop I might just turn the situation around.


I'd think twice before dealing with the underworld...


----------

